# Hooded, Woody & Pinny!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## sabo38 (Sep 15, 2010)

I want that Pinny!!


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking birds as usual. I get alot of compliments on the duck you did for me. Hope to have more soon! Scott


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice looking birds as usual Rick. I love Hoodies!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Damn, nice work.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice, keep them comming.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

